# Does FireFox Suck with OS 10.6.7



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2011)

Since updating my OS to 10.6.7, *Firefox* consistently and repeatedly CRASHES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I updated *FF* to the latest non-beta version--*3.6.15* as well as *Adobe Flash* updated today.  I have not had this problem with *Safari*.  Whilst trying to create this thread *FF* has crashed twice.  I am tempted to "go back" to pre-10.6.6.

Here is the Crash Report.  Any ideas what is conflicting with what?


```
Process:         firefox-bin [2085]
Path:            /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin
Identifier:      org.mozilla.firefox
Version:         3.6.15 (3.6.15)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [214]

Date/Time:       2011-03-21 20:45:02.812 -0700
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.7 (10J869)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          11527 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           11
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  513 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   2
Anonymous UUID:                      E636E280-C9A1-4BAF-8E4C-4639D912167A

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Application Specific Information:
abort() called

Thread 0 Crashed:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91bcb156 __kill + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91bcb148 kill$UNIX2003 + 32
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91c5d899 raise + 26
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91c739b8 abort + 93
4   libstdc++.6.dylib             	0x9004efda __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() + 433
5   libstdc++.6.dylib             	0x9004d17a __cxxabiv1::__terminate(void (*)()) + 10
6   libstdc++.6.dylib             	0x9004d1ba __cxxabiv1::__unexpected(void (*)()) + 0
7   libstdc++.6.dylib             	0x9004d2b8 __gxx_exception_cleanup(_Unwind_Reason_Code, _Unwind_Exception*) + 0
8   libFontParser.dylib           	0x9560c67b TcmapEncodingTable::GetSubtable(unsigned short, unsigned short, unsigned short, unsigned short*) + 591
9   libFontParser.dylib           	0x9560c406 TcmapEncodingTable::TcmapEncodingTable(TSFNTFont const&, unsigned short, unsigned short, unsigned short) + 170
10  libFontParser.dylib           	0x9561729e TTrueTypeResourceFont::GetQDEncoding(unsigned short, unsigned short, unsigned short, unsigned short*) const + 60
11  libFontParser.dylib           	0x95617221 TTrueTypeResourceFont::GetNFNTInfo(TNFNTFontInfo&) const + 475
12  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib       	0x9612d4ef CreateScalerFontBlock(fsg_SplineKey*, memoryContext*) + 2028
13  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib       	0x96140a79 AssureScalerFontBlock(fsg_SplineKey*, memoryContext*, fontBlockCacheNode*&) + 48
14  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib       	0x9612cbef AssureStrikeBlocks(fsg_SplineKey*, memoryContext*, cacheStrike*, TStrikeDescription const*) + 82
15  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib       	0x9612c36b TTGetStrikeSpecs + 184
16  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609cdea HandleOFAScalerMessage + 1348
17  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609c83a SendStrikeMessage + 162
18  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609fddc _eOFAGetStrikeSpecs + 471
19  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609a6a7 _eGetGlyphVectorIndex + 994
20  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x96099b4f OldGlyphsCacheStrike(TStrike*, void (*)(StrikeSpecs const*, void const*), void*) + 136
21  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609979d _eGCGetStrikeMetrics + 65
22  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x96098443 _eATSFontGetHorizontalMetrics + 173
23  ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9609837e ATSFontGetHorizontalMetrics + 76
24  XUL                           	0x00b64efe gfxAtsuiFontGroup::InitTextRun(gfxTextRun*, unsigned short const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int) + 3006
25  XUL                           	0x00b65667 gfxAtsuiFontGroup::InitTextRun(gfxTextRun*, unsigned short const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int) + 4903
26  XUL                           	0x00b65884 gfxAtsuiFontGroup::InitTextRun(gfxTextRun*, unsigned short const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int) + 5444
27  XUL                           	0x00b65cd1 gfxAtsuiFontGroup::FindATSFont(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, void*) + 497
28  XUL                           	0x00b49edf gfxFontGroup::FontResolverProc(nsAString_internal const&, void*) + 31
29  XUL                           	0x00b62a9d gfxPlatformMac::ResolveFontName(nsAString_internal const&, int (*)(nsAString_internal const&, void*), void*, int&) + 141
30  XUL                           	0x00b4edee gfxFontGroup::ForEachFontInternal(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, int, int, int (*)(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, void*), void*) + 2222
31  XUL                           	0x00b4ec18 gfxFontGroup::ForEachFontInternal(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, int, int, int (*)(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, void*), void*) + 1752
32  XUL                           	0x00b4ee7d gfxFontGroup::ForEachFont(int (*)(nsAString_internal const&, nsACString_internal const&, void*), void*) + 61
33  XUL                           	0x00b6657e gfxAtsuiFontGroup::InitFontList() + 46
34  XUL                           	0x00b61c62 gfxPlatformMac::CreateFontGroup(nsAString_internal const&, gfxFontStyle const*, gfxUserFontSet*) + 50
35  XUL                           	0x00a20fe9 JSD_GetValueForObject + 789865
36  XUL                           	0x00a1c6ca JSD_GetValueForObject + 771146
37  XUL                           	0x0024991e void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 315118
38  XUL                           	0x002f15de void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1002414
39  XUL                           	0x002f1900 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1003216
40  XUL                           	0x00291e3b void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 611339
41  XUL                           	0x002a6ff3 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 697795
42  XUL                           	0x002a75ee void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 699326
43  XUL                           	0x002b3efe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 750798
44  XUL                           	0x00273083 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 484947
45  XUL                           	0x00276944 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 499476
46  XUL                           	0x00276ca4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500340
47  XUL                           	0x00276f06 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500950
48  XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
49  XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
50  XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
51  XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
52  XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
53  XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
54  XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
55  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
56  XUL                           	0x00387278 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1615944
57  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
58  XUL                           	0x003a07e1 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1719729
59  XUL                           	0x0039e528 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1710840
60  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
61  XUL                           	0x003a5164 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1738548
62  XUL                           	0x003a55f0 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1739712
63  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
64  XUL                           	0x0039040b void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1653211
65  XUL                           	0x00397964 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1683252
66  XUL                           	0x0039b055 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1697317
67  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
68  XUL                           	0x0039d4ba void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1706634
69  XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
70  XUL                           	0x002709be void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 475022
71  XUL                           	0x0027b07a void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 517706
72  XUL                           	0x0027b9ae void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 520062
73  XUL                           	0x002b4c95 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 754277
74  XUL                           	0x00273083 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 484947
75  XUL                           	0x00276944 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 499476
76  XUL                           	0x00276ca4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500340
77  XUL                           	0x00276f06 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500950
78  XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
79  XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
80  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
81  XUL                           	0x00387278 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1615944
82  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
83  XUL                           	0x003a07e1 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1719729
84  XUL                           	0x0039e528 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1710840
85  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
86  XUL                           	0x003a5164 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1738548
87  XUL                           	0x003a55f0 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1739712
88  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
89  XUL                           	0x0039040b void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1653211
90  XUL                           	0x00397964 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1683252
91  XUL                           	0x0039b055 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1697317
92  XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
93  XUL                           	0x0039d4ba void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1706634
94  XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
95  XUL                           	0x002709be void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 475022
96  XUL                           	0x0027b07a void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 517706
97  XUL                           	0x0027b9ae void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 520062
98  XUL                           	0x002b4c95 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 754277
99  XUL                           	0x00273083 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 484947
100 XUL                           	0x00276944 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 499476
101 XUL                           	0x00276ca4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500340
102 XUL                           	0x00276f06 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500950
103 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
104 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
105 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
106 XUL                           	0x00387278 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1615944
107 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
108 XUL                           	0x003a07e1 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1719729
109 XUL                           	0x0039e528 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1710840
110 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
111 XUL                           	0x003a5164 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1738548
112 XUL                           	0x003a55f0 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1739712
113 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
114 XUL                           	0x0039040b void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1653211
115 XUL                           	0x00397964 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1683252
116 XUL                           	0x0039b055 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1697317
117 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
118 XUL                           	0x0039d4ba void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1706634
119 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
120 XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
121 XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
122 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
123 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
124 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
125 XUL                           	0x002709be void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 475022
126 XUL                           	0x0027b07a void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 517706
127 XUL                           	0x0027b9ae void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 520062
128 XUL                           	0x002b4c95 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 754277
129 XUL                           	0x00273083 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 484947
130 XUL                           	0x00276944 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 499476
131 XUL                           	0x00276ca4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500340
132 XUL                           	0x00276f06 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500950
133 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
134 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
135 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
136 XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
137 XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
138 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
139 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
140 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
141 XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
142 XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
143 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
144 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
145 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
146 XUL                           	0x00387278 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1615944
147 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
148 XUL                           	0x003a07e1 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1719729
149 XUL                           	0x0039e528 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1710840
150 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
151 XUL                           	0x003a5164 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1738548
152 XUL                           	0x003a55f0 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1739712
153 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
154 XUL                           	0x0039040b void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1653211
155 XUL                           	0x00397964 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1683252
156 XUL                           	0x0039b055 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1697317
157 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
158 XUL                           	0x0039d4ba void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 1706634
159 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
160 XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
161 XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
162 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
163 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
164 XUL                           	0x002797f5 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 511429
165 XUL                           	0x00275305 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 493781
166 XUL                           	0x00276dfe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 500686
167 XUL                           	0x00277384 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 502100
168 XUL                           	0x00278a46 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 507926
169 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
170 XUL                           	0x002a317c void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 681804
171 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
172 XUL                           	0x0029ae61 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 648241
173 XUL                           	0x0029e21c void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 661484
174 XUL                           	0x0029e808 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 663000
175 XUL                           	0x002817fe void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 544206
176 XUL                           	0x002e5ce4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 955060
177 XUL                           	0x0025bcd7 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 389799
178 XUL                           	0x0025d580 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 396112
179 XUL                           	0x00263282 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 419922
180 XUL                           	0x0025a95c void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 384812
181 XUL                           	0x00b0e3b7 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36279
182 XUL                           	0x00ace1c7 std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132663
183 XUL                           	0x00a6fdb2 JSD_GetValueForObject + 1112882
184 XUL                           	0x00a386ce JSD_GetValueForObject + 885838
185 com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c84cb __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 1563
186 com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c5f8f __CFRunLoopRun + 1071
187 com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c5464 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
188 com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c5291 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 97
189 com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90be8e04 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 392
190 com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90be8af5 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 158
191 com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x90be8a3e BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 81
192 com.apple.AppKit              	0x929db78d _DPSNextEvent + 847
193 com.apple.AppKit              	0x929dafce -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 156
194 com.apple.AppKit              	0x9299d247 -[NSApplication run] + 821
195 XUL                           	0x00a3826a JSD_GetValueForObject + 884714
196 XUL                           	0x008bdfa7 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7083383
197 XUL                           	0x0001bf1b XRE_main + 15723
198 org.mozilla.firefox           	0x00002cb8 start + 2168
199 org.mozilla.firefox           	0x00002542 start + 258
200 org.mozilla.firefox           	0x00002469 start + 41

Thread 1:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b90922 kevent + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b9103c _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 215
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b904f9 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 163
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b9029e _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 240
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b8fd21 _pthread_wqthread + 390
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b8fb66 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a09a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a807 mach_msg + 68
2   XUL                           	0x0002b4fd catch_exception_raise + 2045
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91ba5a8a select$DARWIN_EXTSN$NOCANCEL + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91c3dfd3 select + 92
2   libnspr4.dylib                	0x0114b1e2 PR_Now + 2034
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01147199 PR_Poll + 121
4   XUL                           	0x000db83a DumpJSStack + 688010
5   XUL                           	0x000dc444 DumpJSStack + 691092
6   XUL                           	0x000dc9c3 DumpJSStack + 692499
7   XUL                           	0x00b0e35c NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36188
8   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
9   XUL                           	0x000dbf7b DumpJSStack + 689867
10  XUL                           	0x00b0e3b7 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36279
11  XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
12  XUL                           	0x00b0e5dc NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36828
13  libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
14  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
15  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   libmozjs.dylib                	0x0109186f js_ValueToCharBuffer + 18463
5   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0fa semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c85 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be066c pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143231 PR_AssertCurrentThreadOwnsLock + 177
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x011435bf PR_WaitCondVar + 79
5   XUL                           	0x0004e1a3 DumpJSStack + 108787
6   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
8   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a09a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a807 mach_msg + 68
2   com.unsanity.ape              	0x01740725 __ape_agent + 255
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0fa semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c85 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be066c pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143231 PR_AssertCurrentThreadOwnsLock + 177
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x011435bf PR_WaitCondVar + 79
5   XUL                           	0x00b12997 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 54167
6   XUL                           	0x00b0e3b7 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36279
7   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
8   XUL                           	0x00b0e5dc NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36828
9   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
10  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
11  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143999 PR_Wait + 57
5   XUL                           	0x00b0d5b0 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 32688
6   XUL                           	0x00b0e394 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36244
7   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
8   XUL                           	0x00b140cf NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 60111
9   XUL                           	0x00b1e004 NS_InvokeByIndex_P + 244
10  XUL                           	0x00b1e186 NS_InvokeByIndex_P + 630
11  XUL                           	0x00acb074 std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 120036
12  XUL                           	0x00ac9805 std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 113781
13  XUL                           	0x008f87c2 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7323026
14  XUL                           	0x008f89f3 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7323587
15  XUL                           	0x008ea4a7 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7264887
16  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0120781e SSL_GetStatistics + 24286
17  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0120ac8a SSL_GetStatistics + 37706
18  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0120b4ff SSL_GetStatistics + 39871
19  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0120bbb2 SSL_GetStatistics + 41586
20  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0120cc37 SSL_AuthCertificate + 3163
21  libssl3.dylib                 	0x01212b32 SSL_HandshakeNegotiatedExtension + 402
22  libssl3.dylib                 	0x01213c62 SSL_ResetHandshake + 1767
23  libssl3.dylib                 	0x01213cfb SSL_ResetHandshake + 1920
24  libssl3.dylib                 	0x0121884b SSL_OptionSet + 1639
25  XUL                           	0x008e7ef2 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7255234
26  libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
27  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
28  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   XUL                           	0x008e88d4 void std::__adjust_heap<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)>(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>*, std::vector<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, std::allocator<nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> > > >, int, int, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry>, bool (*)(nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&, nsRefPtr<imgCacheEntry> const&)) + 7257764
5   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 10:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x0114c8d6 PR_Now + 7910
5   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 11:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143999 PR_Wait + 57
5   XUL                           	0x00b0d5b0 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 32688
6   XUL                           	0x00b0e394 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36244
7   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
8   XUL                           	0x00b0e5f3 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36851
9   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
10  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
11  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 12:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0e2 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c9c _pthread_cond_wait + 1089
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be045f pthread_cond_wait + 48
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143661 PR_WaitCondVar + 241
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143999 PR_Wait + 57
5   XUL                           	0x00b0d5b0 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 32688
6   XUL                           	0x00b0e394 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36244
7   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
8   XUL                           	0x00b0e5dc NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36828
9   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
10  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
11  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 13:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0fa semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c85 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be066c pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143231 PR_AssertCurrentThreadOwnsLock + 177
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x011435bf PR_WaitCondVar + 79
5   XUL                           	0x000e75aa DumpJSStack + 736506
6   XUL                           	0x000e861c DumpJSStack + 740716
7   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
8   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
9   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 14:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a09a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a807 mach_msg + 68
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c637f __CFRunLoopRun + 2079
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932c5464 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 452
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x932cb3a4 CFRunLoopRun + 84
5   com.joesoft.hal               	0x20b54e8d listener(void*) + 61
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 15:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0fa semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c85 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be066c pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143231 PR_AssertCurrentThreadOwnsLock + 177
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x011435bf PR_WaitCondVar + 79
5   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143999 PR_Wait + 57
6   XUL                           	0x00b10382 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 44418
7   XUL                           	0x00b0e3b7 NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36279
8   XUL                           	0x00ace28a std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<affentry*, std::vector<affentry, std::allocator<affentry> > >, unsigned long, affentry const&) + 132858
9   XUL                           	0x00b0e5dc NS_GetComponentRegistrar_P + 36828
10  libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
11  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
12  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 16:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b6a0fa semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97c85 _pthread_cond_wait + 1066
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91be066c pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01143231 PR_AssertCurrentThreadOwnsLock + 177
4   libnspr4.dylib                	0x011435bf PR_WaitCondVar + 79
5   XUL                           	0x000e75aa DumpJSStack + 736506
6   XUL                           	0x000e861c DumpJSStack + 740716
7   libnspr4.dylib                	0x01148a88 PR_Select + 856
8   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b977fd _pthread_start + 345
9   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b97682 thread_start + 34

Thread 17:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b8f9b2 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b8ff48 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x91b8fb66 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x91c73967  ecx: 0xbffefeec  edx: 0x91bcb156
  edi: 0xa02f3b30  esi: 0x9564965f  ebp: 0xbffeff08  esp: 0xbffefeec
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00200286  eip: 0x91bcb156   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0xa0305000

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -     0x2ff7 +org.mozilla.firefox 3.6.15 (3.6.15) <0A0B9F20-149C-0F1C-922E-A9CF083DFD5E> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin
   0x11000 -   0xd99fe7 +XUL ??? (???) <3424BB61-BD21-B3FF-F57A-78863EBF1F8A> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/XUL
  0xfb8000 -  0x10fafff +libmozjs.dylib ??? (???) <759BFDA6-6FEE-413C-6CC7-D8E6F06086C0> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libmozjs.dylib
 0x1112000 -  0x1112ff8 +libxpcom.dylib ??? (???) <601E81DD-3A49-5F1E-836E-D02C268C4DB6> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libxpcom.dylib
 0x1117000 -  0x111cff3 +libplds4.dylib ??? (???) <BE4DAA4C-FA15-9A59-0ABB-8B3A85400FD3> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libplds4.dylib
 0x1120000 -  0x1126feb +libplc4.dylib ??? (???) <258D11C4-7CDF-857D-59B6-90FA7EA55C13> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libplc4.dylib
 0x112a000 -  0x1153fef +libnspr4.dylib ??? (???) <56905629-554E-3077-A321-E2B72521614E> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libnspr4.dylib
 0x115f000 -  0x11d6fff +libsqlite3.dylib ??? (???) <1ABCBEEC-7FA0-1C42-4470-F478D095724D> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libsqlite3.dylib
 0x11df000 -  0x11f5fec +libsmime3.dylib ??? (???) <9799B3E8-F273-71F4-F4B9-7DC8B2508D2B> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libsmime3.dylib
 0x11fe000 -  0x1228fe3 +libssl3.dylib ??? (???) <2171BF7D-9FED-8835-E281-9B6490CC68AA> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libssl3.dylib
 0x1230000 -  0x12ecfe7 +libnss3.dylib ??? (???) <66B79CB7-36AB-AB91-D32B-AC5EDB1D3EFB> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libnss3.dylib
 0x1300000 -  0x130dfff +libnssutil3.dylib ??? (???) <3EFBB2CB-E7F0-925D-36D6-E82B400D7DD5> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libnssutil3.dylib
 0x1317000 -  0x13ccfe7  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib 0.9.7 (compatibility 0.9.7) <AACC86C0-86B4-B1A7-003F-2A0AF68973A2> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
 0x1700000 -  0x1703fff +libbrowserdirprovider.dylib ??? (???) <B6E2A525-513F-0D72-3137-1DD1976A319D> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/components/libbrowserdirprovider.dylib
 0x1718000 -  0x1721fef +WCFirefoxExtn.dylib ??? (???) <3CD1AB4B-DAEF-5C6A-D1A0-A6576CCBCC17> /Library/Application Support/Mozilla/Extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/web2pdfextension@web2pdf.adobedotcom/components/WCFirefoxExtn.dylib
 0x1729000 -  0x1735ff7 +com.rogueamoeba.audio_hijack_server.hermes 3.0.1 (3.0.1) <1D8C3123-1825-5C2B-0EDA-70C8DE9158FD> /usr/local/hermes/modules/Instant Hijack Server.hermesmodule/Contents/MacOS/Instant Hijack Server
 0x173d000 -  0x1752ff7 +com.unsanity.ape 2.6.1 (2.6.1) <E32FD163-D6BA-BB7B-8DF7-9C51D02C6612> /Library/Frameworks/ApplicationEnhancer.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationEnhancer
 0x1764000 -  0x177fff3 +com.unsanity.windowshadex 5.0.7 (30000410) <4E0B8B2C-ADEB-53E8-E291-0439F65332D6> /Users/DoctorX/Library/Application Enhancers/WindowShade X.ape/Contents/MacOS/WindowShade X
 0x179f000 -  0x17b9ff3 +com.unsanity.windowshadex.cocoa 5.0.7 (???) <BBBC5DDB-0660-5036-7829-06EFAC9BBF92> /Users/DoctorX/Library/Application Enhancers/WindowShade X.ape/Contents/PlugIns/WindowShade X Cocoa.ape/Contents/MacOS/WindowShade X Cocoa
 0x17d9000 -  0x17dcff7 +com.kcn.thebadape5 The APE version 5.0.1 (5.0.1) <91F8B24B-5A8E-D38F-F226-BE857B02659C> /Users/DoctorX/Library/Application Enhancers/The Bad APE.ape/Contents/MacOS/The Bad APE
0x13974000 - 0x1399dfe7 +libbrowsercomps.dylib ??? (???) <698A4C45-641B-062F-AAE9-D447F7699E5C> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/components/libbrowsercomps.dylib
0x1670e000 - 0x1670fff7  ATSHI.dylib ??? (???) <F06AB560-C2AF-09F6-7328-773E43CA2713> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
0x16996000 - 0x16998fff +WeaveCrypto.dylib ??? (???) <3FFC59C7-04C5-2BBB-A327-DAE29EF5244D> /Users/DoctorX/Library/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/gsftenvm.default/extensions/lazarus@interclue.com/platform/Darwin/components/WeaveCrypto.dylib
0x16a95000 - 0x16a98ff2 +com.macromedia.Flash Player.plugin 10.2.153.1 (10.2.153.1) <B11CE47B-2D62-56A5-81A9-0BD06367FD54> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Flash Player
0x195d3000 - 0x195d7ff3  com.apple.audio.AudioIPCPlugIn 1.1.6 (1.1.6) <6A211097-72ED-1461-4050-72C9101D79E4> /System/Library/Extensions/AudioIPCDriver.kext/Contents/Resources/AudioIPCPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AudioIPCPlugIn
0x19843000 - 0x19846fef  com.apple.LiveType.component 2.1.3 (2.1.3) /Library/QuickTime/LiveType.component/Contents/MacOS/LiveType
0x198cd000 - 0x198d0ff3 +com.divx.divxtoolkit 1.0 (1.0) /Library/Frameworks/DivX Toolkit.framework/Versions/A/DivX Toolkit
0x198d5000 - 0x198dbffb  com.apple.audio.AppleHDAHALPlugIn 1.9.9 (1.9.9f12) <404165FF-1BA0-706B-F48A-10AC997162B1> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleHDAHALPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleHDAHALPlugIn
0x19abc000 - 0x19ac6fff +com.unsanity.smartcrashreports Smart Crash Reports version 1.5 (1.5) <7E3E7D42-BB62-6D09-E262-0140BA963851> /Library/InputManagers/Smart Crash Reports/Smart Crash Reports.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Smart Crash Reports
0x19ad3000 - 0x19ad6ff7 +net.culater.SIMBL.osax 0.9.9 (0.9.9) <FB5B987E-B3AE-8F9B-7BAE-2C635D76A7F2> /Library/ScriptingAdditions/SIMBL.osax/Contents/MacOS/SIMBL
0x19adc000 - 0x19ae3ff7 +info.8-p.GreaseKit 1.7 (1.7) <EDCD06D8-7EEB-7330-5360-A5D34F7D4953> /Users/DoctorX/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/GreaseKit.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GreaseKit
0x19def000 - 0x19df3ff3 +com.stclairsoft.DefaultFolderX.osax Default Folder X Addition version 1.0 (4.3.10) <44114026-9012-A03A-2C9A-7AC35776CF95> /Users/DoctorX/Library/ScriptingAdditions/Default Folder X Addition.osax/Contents/MacOS/Default Folder X Addition
0x1a29c000 - 0x1a2bdfef +com.stclairsoft.DefaultFolderX.CarbonPatcher kBundleVersion (kBundleVersion) <E15B9B22-664E-6D25-CD6A-99786FBDDF79> /Users/DoctorX/Library/PreferencePanes/Default Folder X.prefPane/Contents/Resources/Default Folder X.bundle/Contents/Resources/Carbon Patcher.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Carbon Patcher
0x1a2c8000 - 0x1a2e8fff +Cocoa Patcher ??? (???) <FBEBB8D4-4961-2AB7-D021-FF7072717B5D> /Users/DoctorX/Library/PreferencePanes/Default Folder X.prefPane/Contents/Resources/Default Folder X.bundle/Contents/Resources/Cocoa Patcher.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Cocoa Patcher
0x1a4db000 - 0x1a4f9ff5 +libnssdbm3.dylib ??? (???) <FE03BD1C-B29F-0C21-21A8-606334F078C2> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libnssdbm3.dylib
0x1a790000 - 0x1a7bdfe3 +libsoftokn3.dylib ??? (???) <23DDF4B7-FC90-7297-4D34-1531897366CB> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libsoftokn3.dylib
0x1c077000 - 0x1c0deff7 +libfreebl3.dylib ??? (???) <99056DF4-35C8-AEA7-197B-036E4EEDFB23> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libfreebl3.dylib
0x1c0e7000 - 0x1c129ffb +libnssckbi.dylib ??? (???) <976CCE92-263D-9885-30AF-14F72F0F129C> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/libnssckbi.dylib
0x20b33000 - 0x20b5dff3 +com.joesoft.hal ??? (1.0.5.497) <23548998-1971-C230-144B-4AEC09850426> /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/HAL/Hear.plugin/Contents/MacOS/Hear64
0x20e08000 - 0x20e2cfe7  GLRendererFloat ??? (???) <0C6A1BCF-97F0-F7D6-C840-2991681BB67C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
0x23f00000 - 0x23f65fde  com.apple.LiveType.framework 2.1.3 (2.1.3) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LiveType.framework/Versions/A/LiveType
0x24668000 - 0x246c0fff +com.DivXInc.DivXDecoder 6.8.4.3 (6.8.4) <26A406B3-E4BC-C6FF-8F28-A99FFEB5CF2D> /Library/QuickTime/DivX Decoder.component/Contents/MacOS/DivX Decoder
0x26500000 - 0x26678fe7  GLEngine ??? (???) <0E1DF3E4-0EEE-9FD8-8F52-FFFCF0DF23A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
0x27000000 - 0x27a3cfe3 +com.macromedia.FlashPlayer-10.6.plugin 10.2.153.1 (10.2.153.1) <CC94B561-2734-DDA2-8A12-398E229E38F7> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin/Contents/PlugIns/FlashPlayer-10.6.plugin/Contents/MacOS/FlashPlayer-10.6
0x27ad0000 - 0x27f3afe7  com.apple.driver.AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver 1.6.26 (6.2.6) <0839FEFB-D7B1-1F49-F3E8-4C35D9DE7FC6> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4162b  dyld 132.1 (???) <749D24EE-54BD-D74B-D305-C13F5E6C95D8> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x9006dfe7  libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x903a9000 - 0x903dcff7  com.apple.AE 496.4 (496.4) <C73D124C-C722-41D8-3465-4CE0D0BA9307> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x903dd000 - 0x9041bff7  com.apple.QuickLookFramework 2.3 (327.6) <66955C29-0C99-D02C-DB18-4952AFB4E886> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x90443000 - 0x90586fef  com.apple.QTKit 7.6.6 (1756.15) <32C49374-14BC-53E7-FBFF-E11B42A41F56> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x90587000 - 0x90689fef  com.apple.MeshKitIO 1.1 (49.2) <D0401AC5-1F92-2BBB-EBAB-58EDD3BA61B9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitIO.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitIO
0x9068a000 - 0x906ccff7  libvDSP.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <8A4721DE-25C4-C8AA-EA90-9DA7812E3EBA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x9071e000 - 0x90b53ff7  libLAPACK.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <5E2D2283-57DE-9A49-1DB0-CD027FEFA6C2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x90b56000 - 0x90b60fe7  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.3 (3.9.3) <5F494955-7290-2D91-DA94-44B590191771> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x90b61000 - 0x90b6aff7  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.3 (2.3) <E9C40767-DA6A-6CCB-8B00-2D5706753000> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x90b6b000 - 0x90b6fff7  IOSurface ??? (???) <235E7E3D-B6E5-0AAA-C41A-7AC1F54A7EBF> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x90b70000 - 0x90bb0ff3  com.apple.securityinterface 4.0.1 (40418) <26D84A83-F5B9-93CF-71BB-0712698181EE> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x90bb1000 - 0x90bb2ff7  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent 1.1 (1) <2D970A9B-77E8-EDC0-BEC6-7580D78B2843> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x90bb3000 - 0x90bb3ff7  com.apple.Carbon 150 (152) <734BDB59-8B13-54FA-0653-AA8623DF9846> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x90bb4000 - 0x90ed8fef  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.6.5 (???) <21164164-41CE-61DE-C567-32E89755CB34> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x90ed9000 - 0x9114cfe7  com.apple.Foundation 6.6.6 (751.53) <C73FDD37-000B-C505-FD8D-80D1C9D17965> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x9114d000 - 0x91606ffb  com.apple.VideoToolbox 0.484.20 (484.20) <E7B9F015-2569-43D7-5268-375ED937ECA5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x91607000 - 0x916e7fe7  com.apple.vImage 4.1 (4.1) <D029C515-08E1-93A6-3705-DD062A3A672C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x916e8000 - 0x91757ff7  libvMisc.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <595A5539-9F54-63E6-7AAC-C04E1574B050> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x91758000 - 0x9175cff7  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <447BC6E8-4C56-3D5D-983B-6BEA0D26F319> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x9175d000 - 0x91805ffb  com.apple.QD 3.36 (???) <FA2785A4-BB69-DCB4-3BA3-7C89A82CAB41> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x91806000 - 0x91a6bfeb  com.apple.security 6.1.1 (37594) <251BA05D-6F3D-F687-77C2-15E52539F308> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x91a6c000 - 0x91a7afe7  libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <33C1B260-ED05-945D-FC33-EF56EC791E2E> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x91a7b000 - 0x91a85ffb  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.11.1 (3.11.1) <7486003F-8FDB-BD6C-CB34-DE45315BD82C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x91a86000 - 0x91aeaffb  com.apple.htmlrendering 72 (1.1.4) <4D451A35-FAB6-1288-71F6-F24A4B6E2371> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x91aeb000 - 0x91b2ffe7  com.apple.Metadata 10.6.3 (507.15) <A23633F1-E913-66C2-A073-E2B174C09B18> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x91b65000 - 0x91b68fe7  libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x91b69000 - 0x91d10ff7  libSystem.B.dylib 125.2.10 (compatibility 1.0.0) <ADF8138B-2384-2FC0-CCBF-C4721B53568A> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x91d11000 - 0x91ecbfeb  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 3.0.4 (3.0.4) <C96F11A7-2569-3037-C4C3-0342708FA3CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x91ecc000 - 0x91f43ff3  com.apple.backup.framework 1.2.2 (1.2.2) <D65F2FCA-15EB-C200-A08F-7DC4089DA6A2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x92023000 - 0x92033ff7  libsasl2.2.dylib 3.15.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <C8744EA3-0AB7-CD03-E639-C4F2B910BE5D> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x9205f000 - 0x92085ffb  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.2 (1.1.2) <43E1D565-6E01-3681-F2E5-72AE4C3A097A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x92086000 - 0x92091ff7  libCSync.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <4560936D-7730-5DD2-BFD7-95270DDC210A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x92092000 - 0x92094ff7  com.apple.securityhi 4.0 (36638) <C7DA80C1-DCFD-C321-08DA-5E6946CA66E0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x92095000 - 0x920a0ff7  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport 10.6.7 (258) <71CC59D1-E197-7431-5973-2C079A749257> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x920a1000 - 0x920bdfe3  com.apple.openscripting 1.3.1 (???) <2A748037-D1C0-6D47-2C4A-0562AF799AC9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x920be000 - 0x921ecfe7  com.apple.CoreData 102.1 (251) <87FE6861-F2D6-773D-ED45-345272E56463> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x921ed000 - 0x9227ffe7  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 6.3 (312.7) <7410D1B2-655D-68DA-D4B9-2C65747B6817> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x92293000 - 0x922cbff7  com.apple.LDAPFramework 2.0 (120.1) <131ED804-DD88-D84F-13F8-D48E0012B96F> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x922cc000 - 0x92364fe7  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.5.11 (6.5.11) <F36DB665-A88B-7F5B-6244-6A2E7FFFF668> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x92365000 - 0x92395ff7  com.apple.MeshKit 1.1 (49.2) <5A74D1A4-4B97-FE39-4F4D-E0B80F0ADD87> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/MeshKit
0x92396000 - 0x923cfff7  libcups.2.dylib 2.8.0 (compatibility 2.0.0) <90C5DE81-1BEF-D807-A898-0FC19BDD14EC> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x923d0000 - 0x923dbff7  libGL.dylib ??? (???) <4425B9AA-B494-A336-EABB-6BBC9FF4EC4F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x923dc000 - 0x923eaff7  com.apple.opengl 1.6.12 (1.6.12) <81AEF74E-E33A-B021-9CDB-6199104105FF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x923eb000 - 0x92428ff7  com.apple.CoreMedia 0.484.20 (484.20) <105DDB24-E45F-5473-99E1-B09FDEAE4500> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x92429000 - 0x9242cff7  libCGXType.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <B84D7376-EE9C-2B7F-04FA-D622E2C10CA6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x92522000 - 0x92528fe7  com.apple.CommerceCore 1.0 (9) <928FCA4F-1366-AE18-CF67-87C79F5DAC21> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x92529000 - 0x92529ff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices 38 (38) <8012B504-3D83-BFBB-DA65-065E061CFE03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x9252a000 - 0x92604ffb  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.5.10 (1.5.10) <2BA08DD4-35A2-A0FF-ADEA-B381F0CEEB81> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x92605000 - 0x92714fe7  com.apple.WebKit 6533.20 (6533.20.25) <0C572899-8558-34EE-ABB4-3D163FFF5192> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x92721000 - 0x9277eff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <A769737F-E0D6-FB06-29B4-915CF4F43420> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x9277f000 - 0x927f9fff  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.2.6 (3.2.6) <A02CEAE9-943A-CBE2-2350-4631C1E7B0A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x927fa000 - 0x9281bfe7  com.apple.opencl 12.3.6 (12.3.6) <B4104B80-1CB3-191C-AFD3-697843C6BCFF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x9281c000 - 0x92865fe7  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <5CE284EC-F637-EDBB-FDB3-61E86407CBB8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x92866000 - 0x92992ffb  com.apple.MediaToolbox 0.484.20 (484.20) <D67788A2-B772-C5DB-B12B-173B2F8EE40B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x92993000 - 0x93273ff7  com.apple.AppKit 6.6.7 (1038.35) <ABC7783C-E4D5-B848-BED6-99451D94D120> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x93288000 - 0x93288ff7  com.apple.Accelerate 1.6 (Accelerate 1.6) <3891A689-4F38-FACD-38B2-4BF937DE30CF> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x93289000 - 0x93404fe7  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.4 (550.42) <C78D5079-663E-9734-7AFA-6CE79A0539F1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x93405000 - 0x93480fff  com.apple.AppleVAFramework 4.10.23 (4.10.23) <57B7C626-F344-AB15-8556-00425FA765DE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x93481000 - 0x9352bfe7  com.apple.CFNetwork 454.11.12 (454.11.12) <BE832CCE-B692-F55F-F5F8-3973649AFEA1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x93616000 - 0x936e1fef  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 359 (359) <EC340F74-8192-C9DD-40B3-AE4E519A38D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x936e2000 - 0x9379bfe7  libsqlite3.dylib 9.6.0 (compatibility 9.0.0) <52438E77-55D1-C231-1936-76F1369518E4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x9379c000 - 0x937d7feb  libFontRegistry.dylib ??? (???) <4FB144ED-8AF9-27CF-B315-DCE5575D5231> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x937db000 - 0x9385dffb  SecurityFoundation ??? (???) <2E1F1AF0-A258-D215-2600-5DF03896D1F1> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x9385e000 - 0x93888ff7  com.apple.shortcut 1.1 (1.1) <B0514FA9-7CAE-AD94-93CA-7B2A2C5F7B8A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x93889000 - 0x93893ff7  com.apple.HelpData 2.0.5 (34.1.1) <A9CF754F-B254-5D40-B8B5-F35414DFD875> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x93894000 - 0x938d1ff7  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.10.5 (1.10.2) <362DF639-6E5F-9371-9B99-81C581A8EE41> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x938dd000 - 0x93904ff7  com.apple.quartzfilters 1.6.0 (1.6.0) <879A3B93-87A6-88FE-305D-DF1EAED04756> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x93905000 - 0x939b5fe3  com.apple.QuickTimeImporters.component 7.6.6 (1756.15) <687BB3B8-15F6-47F3-C4A6-C6DC94098BEC> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeImporters.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeImporters
0x939b6000 - 0x939f6ff7  com.apple.ImageCaptureCore 1.0.4 (1.0.4) <CE815114-CEFA-4AF4-7365-7908428AB733> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x939fe000 - 0x93a20fef  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.6 (621.11) <CA979EAC-9537-43B6-CD69-C144ACB75E09> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x93a21000 - 0x93c1fff3  com.apple.JavaScriptCore 6533.20 (6533.20.20) <011E271D-4CA4-FFB0-2EDD-13C31C239899> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x93c20000 - 0x93c38ff7  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <F9AFC571-3539-6B46-ABF9-46DA2B608819> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x93c41000 - 0x93c41ff7  com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <51CFA89A-33DB-90ED-26A8-67D461718A4A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x93c42000 - 0x93c46ff7  libGFXShared.dylib ??? (???) <4F2199F0-320F-0B59-0380-D3131D644CBA> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x93c92000 - 0x93d2ffe3  com.apple.LaunchServices 362.2 (362.2) <F3952CAB-322F-A12F-57AF-8B91B1D76DDE> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x93d30000 - 0x94146ff7  libBLAS.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C4FB303A-DB4D-F9E8-181C-129585E59603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x94147000 - 0x9415bfe7  libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <14CB053A-7C47-96DA-E415-0906BA1B78C9> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x9415c000 - 0x94218fff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.6.6 (4.6.6) <D00B95AE-2379-CB8E-B18C-FF5B66741C23> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x94219000 - 0x94271fe7  com.apple.datadetectorscore 2.0 (80.7) <A40AA74A-9D13-2A6C-5440-B50905923251> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x942e2000 - 0x944e9feb  com.apple.AddressBook.framework 5.0.4 (883) <E26855A0-8CEF-8C81-F963-A2BF9E47F5C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x944ea000 - 0x9454bfe7  com.apple.CoreText 3.151.8 (???) <6F5D6C49-4693-B9B7-6612-832E8F155747> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9454c000 - 0x9457dff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <1AF72191-087A-5D75-B3B9-3F537315F635> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9460c000 - 0x94634ff7  libxslt.1.dylib 3.24.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <769EF4B2-C1AD-73D5-AAAD-1564DAEA77AF> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9467b000 - 0x94974fef  com.apple.QuickTime 7.6.6 (1756.15) <C2567783-4EAC-6803-522B-D701B95C4DAE> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x94a1f000 - 0x94a70ff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.8.2 (???) <F6EAC2D1-902A-9374-FC4B-43B50E054416> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x94a71000 - 0x94aa7fff  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <0FD72C68-4803-4C5B-3A63-05D7394BFD71> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x94ab4000 - 0x94cdfff3  com.apple.QuartzComposer 4.2 ({156.28}) <62E864AD-3155-59B8-BA1F-8197360C8587> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x94ce0000 - 0x94d60feb  com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <9E18AEA5-F4B4-8BE5-EEA9-818FC4F46FD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x94d6f000 - 0x9555e557  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.545.0 (???) <8A4CB0D9-1001-0F62-4DA4-B8AB3B45E226> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x9555f000 - 0x955b5ff7  com.apple.MeshKitRuntime 1.1 (49.2) <CB9F38B1-E107-EA62-EDFF-02EE79F6D1A5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MeshKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/MeshKitRuntime.framework/Versions/A/MeshKitRuntime
0x955b6000 - 0x955b9ff7  libCoreVMClient.dylib ??? (???) <12EF6056-7AC7-6691-75A2-BD0675C56A35> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x955ba000 - 0x955bcff7  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <B83179D4-E41C-D2BA-1E4C-A64CB45C15E6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x955bd000 - 0x955f4fe7  libssl.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <7DCB5938-3140-E71A-92BD-8C242F30C8F5> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
0x955f5000 - 0x956acfeb  libFontParser.dylib ??? (???) <DDBBB503-5289-2E2B-AD35-F3BA00D00D5F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x956ad000 - 0x956f0ff7  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.4 (182) <8DC6FD4A-6C74-9C23-A4C3-715B44A8D28C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9572d000 - 0x95734ff3  com.apple.print.framework.Print 6.1 (237.1) <F5AAE53D-5530-9004-A9E3-2C1690C5328E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x95735000 - 0x95917fff  com.apple.imageKit 2.0.3 (1.0) <B4DB05F7-01C5-35EE-7AB9-41BD9D63F075> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x95a38000 - 0x95a45ff7  com.apple.NetFS 3.2.2 (3.2.2) <DDC9C397-C35F-8D7A-BB24-3D1B42FA5FAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x95a46000 - 0x95a46ff7  com.apple.quartzframework 1.5 (1.5) <CEB78F00-C5B2-3B3F-BF70-DD6D578719C0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x95a47000 - 0x95e7eff3  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 3.6.4 (561) <DBA5D7C1-CD82-CE7F-5AE5-A0E4E128236F> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x95e7f000 - 0x95e90ff7  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <3036AD83-4F1D-1028-54EE-54165E562650> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9606e000 - 0x96080ff7  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework 207.10 (207.10) <32CE2895-DAF0-2137-F9BE-8150359F43A1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9608f000 - 0x9612aff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 4.4 (???) <FD63F92B-8DDE-4DBA-A7A5-0294E3607083> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x9612b000 - 0x9615effb  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib ??? (???) <574C2C51-65EC-7D2A-086D-C9312287DE22> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x96198000 - 0x96211ff7  com.apple.PDFKit 2.5.1 (2.5.1) <A068BF37-03E0-A231-2791-561C60C3ED2B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x96212000 - 0x96255ff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) <2C7B2727-26F6-F29D-9D15-33044E87359F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x96353000 - 0x96454fe7  libxml2.2.dylib 10.3.0 (compatibility 10.0.0) <C75F921C-F027-6372-A0A1-EDB8A6234331> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x96455000 - 0x964a2feb  com.apple.DirectoryService.PasswordServerFramework 6.1 (6.1) <136BFA48-D456-B677-3B5D-40A6946C3A09> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
0x964e6000 - 0x96505ff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.2 (45.6) <EB53CAA4-5EE2-C356-A954-5775F7DDD493> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x96506000 - 0x9650bff7  com.apple.OpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <C1B46982-7D3B-3CC4-3BC2-3E4B595F0231> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x9650c000 - 0x9682cff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.34 (861.34) <3DA9098F-B71B-4BDE-5DE5-4B76C49158EB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x9682d000 - 0x9689bff7  com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework 2.3 (327.6) <74706A08-5399-24FE-00B2-4A702A6B83C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x9689c000 - 0x968ddff7  libRIP.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <95079B56-0B7B-F114-5C43-5220DBE0FBB1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x968de000 - 0x968e1ffb  com.apple.help 1.3.1 (41) <67F1F424-3983-7A2A-EC21-867BE838E90B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x968e2000 - 0x968f2ff7  com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 10.6 (134) <81A0B409-3906-A98F-CA9B-A49E75007495> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x96944000 - 0x96959fff  com.apple.ImageCapture 6.0.2 (6.0.2) <E9F4B952-27A1-5BFC-CA8D-DADA055D30E9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x9695a000 - 0x9695aff7  liblangid.dylib ??? (???) <B99607FC-5646-32C8-2C16-AFB5EA9097C2> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x9695b000 - 0x96b37ffb  libType1Scaler.dylib ??? (???) <494D1BE1-8395-9A53-1224-1CFD4236D40E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
0x96b38000 - 0x96c3cfe7  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <BDEFA030-5E75-7C47-2904-85AB16937F45> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x96ccf000 - 0x96d7dff3  com.apple.ink.framework 1.3.3 (107) <233A981E-A2F9-56FB-8BDE-C2DEC3F20784> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x96f0a000 - 0x96f0aff7  com.apple.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <FF4DC8B6-0AB0-DEE8-ADA8-7B57645A1F36> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x96f0b000 - 0x97047ff7  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <781018FB-474B-E09C-D419-5BFF80590A10> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x970b7000 - 0x970b7ff7  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <ABF97DA4-3BDF-6FFD-6239-B023CA1F7974> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x970b8000 - 0x970b9ff7  com.apple.MonitorPanelFramework 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <0EC4EEFF-477E-908E-6F21-ED2C973846A4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
0x970bf000 - 0x9710fff7  com.apple.framework.familycontrols 2.0.2 (2020) <C96C8A99-A40C-8B9C-1FBA-A0F46AC92F17> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x97110000 - 0x9711cff7  libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <9D8378E0-1C58-EED8-EA00-F4515B8BE7A3> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x9711d000 - 0x97254ff7  com.apple.CoreAUC 6.04.05 (6.04.05) <4A2BEE1A-A74A-746B-EFA6-470CD3354252> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x97255000 - 0x97269ffb  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.10.35 (3.10.35) <57DD5458-4F24-DA7D-0927-C3321A65D743> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9727d000 - 0x9734efe3  ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib 4.6.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <41417F73-42C5-FFC3-E7A1-EF94602CDCD6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
0x9734f000 - 0x973fcfe7  libobjc.A.dylib 227.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C8925910-B927-968B-4B71-D83A4CEF8646> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x973fd000 - 0x97404ff7  com.apple.agl 3.0.12 (AGL-3.0.12) <61A74CE1-750D-9CAB-B780-306841739EE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x9741b000 - 0x97527ff7  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <2D172B4E-432F-D18E-EA99-3BD56DBE7649> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x97528000 - 0x97530ff7  com.apple.DisplayServicesFW 2.3.0 (283) <305F9514-2404-5CF7-AFB4-00BB4D2EA69E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x97531000 - 0x9754cff7  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <65E824F7-523A-CC34-ABDD-2A3B12DE1CA9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9754d000 - 0x97571ff7  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <A50127EB-C202-0436-E62D-41E2E893E436> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x97579000 - 0x984ccfe3  com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.6.6 (1756.15) /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x984d3000 - 0x98517ff3  com.apple.coreui 2 (114) <2234855E-3BED-717F-0BFA-D1A289ECDBDA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x9853e000 - 0x98598fe7  com.apple.CorePDF 1.3 (1.3) <EA168671-F44F-BFE4-AA7D-3801DA29A650> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x9860e000 - 0x98790fe7  libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <D375C1CF-C88D-C5F6-3C49-CD429023FBAC> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x98799000 - 0x9879ffff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (91) <2438AF5D-067B-B9FD-1248-2C9987F360BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x987a0000 - 0x987a1ff7  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <253E9552-5CEA-0D5A-1EDA-3B8F669B79EA> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x987a2000 - 0x987c2fe7  libresolv.9.dylib 41.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <BF7FF2F6-5FD3-D78F-77BC-9E2CB2A5E309> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x987c3000 - 0x99215ff7  com.apple.WebCore 6533.20 (6533.20.24) <AB32AF40-6B73-D096-FC7B-7081F65EAA02> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x99216000 - 0x99216ff7  com.apple.Cocoa 6.6 (???) <EA27B428-5904-B00B-397A-185588698BCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x99217000 - 0x9925dff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <29422A70-87CF-10E2-CE59-FEE1234CFAAE> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x9925e000 - 0x992a5ffb  com.apple.CoreMediaIOServices 134.0 (1160) <4CD78557-3CDA-A4B5-33CB-BBB876B4463D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
0x992a6000 - 0x99611ff7  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.6.3 (227.36) <8E927524-EB0A-D5BA-C2E4-FA26FE4C428A> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <ADF8138B-2384-2FC0-CCBF-C4721B53568A> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib

Model: MacBook4,1, BootROM MB41.00C1.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 6 GB, SMC 1.31f1
Graphics: Intel GMA X3100, GMA X3100, Built-In, 144 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x88), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.9)
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0, 298.09 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-857E
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2504, 0xfa200000
USB Device: iPod, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x1293, 0xfa230000
USB Device: DVR-X162, 0x08e4  (Pioneer Corporation), 0x0147, 0xfd100000
USB Device: Vendor-Specific Device, 0x04b4  (Cypress Semiconductor), 0x8613, 0xfd400000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x021a, 0x5d200000
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x5d100000
FireWire Device: OEM ATA Device 00, OEM, Up to 400 Mb/sec
```

The thing crashed as I tried to Preview/Post this.  I am now using *Safari* which has its own disadvantages.

Any ideas?

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2011)

I am able to submit and preview on other forums.  Perhaps it is a larger submission?

RAM is fine, everything else seems fine.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I can't get Firefox to crash, sorry. So try to use Firefox without any extensions to see if one of those is crashing the browser.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2011)

Any idea from the Crash Report what is happening?

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2011)

I cannot even [*CENSORED*--Ed.] keep it open to turn off the extensions.

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, even with ALL extensions off it is crashing.  I am going to "step down" from my clone to see if the damn thing is fixed.  Then I will see if it was the Adobe Flash Update that is frelling it.

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

Test.

--J.D.

P.S. Okay, booted from my clone that is 10.6.6, FF 3.6.13, and without the new Adobe Flash Update . . . she no crash.  I could not even hit preview HERE without crashing.  Guess I need to step down and figure out what I frelled.  Why we have clones. . . . 

. . . never let me go.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

Test again.

--J.D.

P.S. Okay . . . here goes.

P.P.S. Here goes again.  Okay, it is not the *Firefox* update.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

It is the Comboupdate.  Perhaps it did not download fully.

--J.D.

P.S. No, it is a problem: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=13263541

P.P.S. And it appears I may not have fully downloaded the Comboupdate . . . it is only ~500 MB rather than the listed 1 GB.  Ooops.

P.P.S.  Actually, that is wrong.  The *10.6.7* update _is_ ~500 MB; the *ComboUpdate* is, obviously, much larger.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 22, 2011)

Try using a utility like Onyx to clear the font caches. I noticed some font-related APIs near the top of the crash-log, so maybe something's screwy there. Just a thought.

Also, Firefox 4 was just released. You might want to try it out.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for that!  Oddly enough, the internet connection died last night so I have to re-download the *Comboupdate*.  What I got the first time--which may have caused all of this--was a file that was half the size of the expected update.  So that probably did not help!

--J.D.

P.S. Tried re-installing the *ComboUpdate*--after taking *Mikuro*'s advice--over what I assume is the incomplete one.  FF still crashed.  So I have to start over--fresh from clone--proper update, _et cetera_.

P.P.S. It may also be that FF is incompatible with the 10.6.7 update--there are a lot of complaints from people on the FF site.  Apple's response is the typical "it's a third party app so . . . whatEVer."


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Try the new Firefox 4.0, runs great for me on 10.6.7.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

icemanjc said:


> Try the new Firefox 4.0, runs great for me on 10.6.7.



Working on that!   JUST recloned the *Int-HD* and updated it from the *Ex-HD*--re-repairing permissions like the Apple Peoples snarkily recommend you do after a combo-update.

Will boot on that when done and see if problem solved.  If *FF* still dies, I will try upgrading it to 4 to see if it works--there are listed problems with 4.0 according to some searching, but there you go.

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, after that, I decided to try posting what I learned from this . . . and it crashed again.  So I tried updating to *FF 4*--so far so good! 

Lose all of the really good addons, but there you go.

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, things working better.  One thing that FAIL'd was Flash for 64-bit FF.  However, there is a work-around for that from Adobe *HERE*--this I discovered after a few hours of trying to get my Flash to work. . . .   What would life be without Youtube goats-in-burlap porn?

Anyways, seems to work fine with FF running 64 bit--FAR faster than the earlier bloated 32-bit.  Not perfect on *Safari* on a few sites, but that may have to do with some addons.

Now excuse me whilst I start drinking heavily. . . .

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 2, 2011)

Will note that Adobe updated their Flash for Mac which does, indeed, work with 64-bit *FF* and *Safari* 

--J.D.


----------

